# Tie to fluorocarbon or straight to braid?



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

When tying poppers and jigs what is the best way. I have been tying a 5 foot or so section of fluorocarbon to main line and not sure if I am just adding an unnecessary step.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Flouro not necessary. I am assuming you are using this setup for tuna. I tie directly to the braid. That bite is so fast and furious I don't think the tuna really care if you have a leader tied to the popper or not. I haven't seen a tuna rush a popper and wheel away at last second. 

Ask Kim.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

You got it. Go fish!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I always use at least a 5 feet of flourocarbon. I've noticed it can definately make a difference with tuna, not sure if it matters for other fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I always use a leader. Tuna can see the braid, either heavy mono, or floro, but always use a leader. Uni to Uni knot and have at it. I like to use at least 4-5 foot leader with jigs, you can get away with a little shorter leader with a surface popper... my 2 cents...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I always use leaders with jigs but also tie straight to the popper for tunas


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I use a wind on leader with a short fluorocarbon leader with a barrel swivel and connect to the lure with a split ring. My reason for this is to keep the twisting of the hollow core braid to a minimum.


----------



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

How bout bottom fishing. Should your leader be tied directly to braid or do you also need a leader tied to your braid with swivel tied to it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BFP IV said:


> How bout bottom fishing. Should your leader be tied directly to braid or do you also need a leader tied to your braid with swivel tied to it.


 Uni to uni knot. I have just about eliminated swivels from my tackle. ('Cept for the heavy shark fishing) when jigging, I found that I end up trying to reel the swivel into the tip of the rod all the time.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

BFP everyone has their preferred method/system for rigging you just have to find the one you like best. I like loop to loop connections because it's the fastest way to change out a wind on leader, put a bottom rig on, put a knocker rig on or just a leader for free lining a swimming bait. I can do it all and never have to tie a knot, just slip a loop or swivel through a loop.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

We have found that Jigging for Tuna, Blackfin do not care what the jig is tied to. The Fluoro leader will greatly increase your chances of catching a yellowfin while jigging though. We have tried side by side Fluoro -vs- mono and every time the yellowfin are caught on the jig with Fluoro leader...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Kim said:


> BFP everyone has their preferred method/system for rigging you just have to find the one you like best. I like loop to loop connections because it's the fastest way to change out a wind on leader, put a bottom rig on, put a knocker rig on or just a leader for free lining a swimming bait. I can do it all and never have to tie a knot, just slip a loop or swivel through a loop.


When you do the loop to loop are you using the perfection knot?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The perfection loop is one way of doing the loop to loop connections.

I don't use many knots for loop to loop connections. With hollow core braid I make a loop as shown in the first youtube video, for solid braid I'll make a short loop Bimini Knot like in the second video. I also use wind on leaders that have a loop in the HC on one end and the terminal tackle/connections on the fluorocarbon or monofilament leader on the other.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qd-8RhfZTY

http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/fishing_knots/knots_Bimini.html

http://www.fishing-khaolak.com/knots/loop_to_loop_%20connection_steps.html


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I use the perfection loop for kite leaders and that is it. Would NOT do it for loop to loop. Throw a bimini in there and be done with it.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Just a question, I use the Albright knot to tie all of my floro leaders to braid, I have never had one fail(when tied right). It is easy to tie and fast when the bite is on and you get broken off, are there any downsides to this knot?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Yellow fever 23 said:


> Just a question, I use the Albright knot to tie all of my floro leaders to braid, I have never had one fail(when tied right). It is easy to tie and fast when the bite is on and you get broken off, are there any downsides to this knot?


I think you just answered your own question. If it doesn't fail...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I think you just answered your own question. If it doesn't fail...


 its easy to tie an albright wrong, in which case it will cut itself. Its a 50% knot! I double the standing line 1st.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

a said:


> its easy to tie an albright wrong, in which case it will cut itself. Its a 50% knot! I double the standing line 1st.


As do I. I was under the impression an albright always goes to a double. Either way, it's what I tie.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The critical part in the Albright is tightening it in two steps. Once you've snugged it to the bend in the leader, you have to pull the tag end and main line tight first to cinch it tight right at the bend and jam the knot, keeping the last wraps of the knot from "jumping" over the bend. Once you've done this you can grab the leader and main line and tighten the knot, compressing it over the folded leader.


----------

